

Micro-consulting for UX, a question at a time - mehuzi
http://www.askadesignerd.com

======
israalthibeh
I used this guy before. He gave me a complete pdf with his notes. I think this
is brilliant. I can ask only the question I have a trouble with, and get more
than I ask in return. His pdf had enough comments to keep me busy for the next
5 weeks.

Do you guys know of other micro-consulting place like this?

